# 2 Days 2 Cobia



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

We went Saturday and Sunday.
FSUAlex joined us Saturday taking turns in the tower, we came across a grass patch Alex hooks a good one and gets it boat side and I gaffed and pulled it over the rail 45lbs.

Sunday my father-in-law and I went we saw 2 fish and I caught the first 1 on the first cast. It was 55lbs.
I am very happy this was my first time fishing out of a tower. I just had it built 2 weeks ago and what a way to break in a new tower first 2 trips 2 fish.


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Great job on the cobia!!!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

What size sailfish(boat) is that?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

overtime153 said:


> what size sailfish(boat) is that?


23' 6"


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job, especially with no controls up top. That takes some teamwork and communication to get the job done!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Good looking ling you caught yesterday! The official weight on mine was 48.13 on the digital scale.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice Cobe's


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to ya'll on the fishies!!!!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice fish. Congrats


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome report and pics, cool addition to the ride!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

That is awesome! Nothing like having a vision like adding a tower and then have it pay off.

Congrats


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.

Little bit of fresh Cobia on the grill


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice fish, is there a certain size Cobia get to where the filets aren't as tasty? I've never eaten Cobia but I'm hoping to change that soon.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Nas*

not really they are a very fast growing fish. The meat gets a little bit more firm but taste wise not much changes.


----------

